# B&S 3HP Tiller rehab



## jed(mrfixit) (May 9, 2010)

Have a Craftsman tiller I'm trying to get running (Sears 917.298330) the B&S case is stamped 80202 2404 01 91042603.

Has a Pulsa-jet that I cleaned up. and it runs only with the choke. I'm thinking (1st mistake) its got a air leak somewhere. where should I start. 

I'm going to try and find a B&S 270026 Diaphragm locally and the tank to carb gasket looked ruff (I'm haveing trouble finding a # for that one). the tank was FULL of nasty chunks of flakey stuff took a LONG time to flush it out. flushed the pick-up tube, ran carb cleaner thru the jet and it flowed out fine.

any help is appreciated, thanks in advance


----------



## bec98x (Jan 5, 2007)

tank gasket should be 692241, new diaphram and gasket should do it. also clean the pickup screen.


----------



## jed(mrfixit) (May 9, 2010)

replaced all the carb gaskets(carb to engine/carb to tank/carb to air cleaner), flushed the pickup screen and installed a new diaphram and I'm still haveing issues. 

It runs hard with the choke on but as soon as I try to move the lever back to "run" it will slow and die.

I get no change when adjusting the one needle valve so I have left it @ 1.5 turns back from the seat


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

While it is running try spraying some carb/brake parts cleaner along the mating surfaces behind the carbto see if the engine tempo changes, you may have an air leak, if not the carb is still dirty. Have a good one.Geo


----------



## jed(mrfixit) (May 9, 2010)

ok I get no change when spaying around the mounting surfaces. time to re-disasemble and soak again thanks


----------



## jed(mrfixit) (May 9, 2010)

I soaked the carb (too long, started to turn dark) and reassembled. now the tiller will start without choke and it runs like it never has before. thanks for the help


----------

